# Level Up Your Adoptables



## Drifloon Rocks

Just post here if you want your adoptables leveled up. Make sure to level up others' as well!


MODEDIT: please put your adoptables in your posts :|


----------



## OrangeAipom

What adoptables? That hack doesn't exist yet, does it?


----------



## Zeph

Not those sorts of adoptables. Things like Poképlushies.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Click my eggies and adoptables.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Malachite the Rayquaza would like some levels.


----------



## Noctowl

My dragies need to hatch. ^^


----------



## Flareth

My adoptable Zim would like some love.


----------



## Amaguq

Please click on my Zerrah and two dragon eggs!!


----------



## turbler

Drifloon Rocks said:


> Just post here if you want your adoptables leveled up. Make sure to level up others' as well!


Good thing I saw this I was about to make this thread
let's all lv up each others adoptables !!
And please click my draggy eggs!!
They need it!


----------



## Diz

Mine need leveling. I clicked on _all _the adoptables I saw but I'm not sure if the dragons went up. I clicked them but after that have no idea what I was supposed to do.


----------



## Belmont

Clickie please!


----------



## Zeph

Azule is feeling lonely...


----------



## Belmont

Fed all adoptables here


----------



## Grinning Calamity

Hi, level up my Cool-Thingy, please! =D


----------



## Flora

Silvie needs food.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Help my eggs hatch, plz thx?


----------



## turbler

Here's a thought, How about we all add this page to favourites and click our and each others adoptables once a day to help them lvup/ grow


----------



## Darksong

Good idea :D I want some clicks too.


----------



## Kaylene

I finally got some eggs. :D Can I have some clicks, please?


----------



## Amaguq

I just got another four eggs. I can't stop taking them, it is so addicting!! 
But the hatchlings will die in .26 days, so please click on them if you haven't already!! 

I'm going through the thread again and re-clicking everything.

EDIT: Well, thank you for your help. It paid off with one adult dragon. I am sorry to say that the other hatchling died and could not be revived. _CURSE MY POOR MAGIC!!_


----------



## Darksong

This blue egg only has a day left... it needs some clicks! Mist does too. The other three adoptables are optional. ;)


----------



## Autumn

I have some dragons and some eggs/dragons of other people too. Click plzthxbai? :D


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I have some eggs now, so clicky please. Also click my Rayquaza.


----------



## iLike2EatPiez

Eggies click pwease! I'm starting to get worried about the hatchling and the green egg...


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Please level-up mine :)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

:D Clicking all~ The wonders of tabs~

Really though, I probably already clicked all of your adoptables already.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Mine please, I clicked all of yours (everyones)


----------



## Diz

Clickie? pweees? tanks!


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Click my dragon please? D:


----------



## Munchkin

My dragon eggs, please~


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Haha look, it's a new craze going around~ Better than your silly Pokeplushies. I don't usually get into this sorta thing, but...



Click him and give him rare candies. Lots and lots of rare candies.


----------



## Flora

Click teh dragons please?


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I decided to get one too, it looks fun. Give me Rare Candies!


----------



## iLike2EatPiez

Hatchlings... Egg... Dying... Help them. Pleeease?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Click eggs?
I clicked all of your peoples stuff ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

Click here to give me an item!

:D?  I'm clicking on your guys' stuff now!


----------



## Proto_Fan

BANDWAGON. I'M IN.





Click here to give me an item!

:3


----------



## Coloursfall

:D gave you a Rare Candy


----------



## hopeandjoy

Click here to give me an item!
*bandwagon*


----------



## Daughter of Mew

My adoptables hardly ever level up, and my eggs die because no one clicks them.

But you guy are cool and will help, right?


----------



## Mewtwo

Funny how I have an Espeon named Moonlight and an Umbreon named Sunshine...:P
They need to inprove their playing skills.Please level them up!


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Level up my new one please? and here are links to the rest of mine

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/434609


----------



## Flora

Level up my hatchlings, please.

Adult dragon need not be bothered. :P


----------



## Flareth

Click my eggies so they don't die.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

CLick on all mine here?

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/434609

and of corse the one in my sig :3 I clicked on everyones here


----------



## Phoenix

I clicked on everyone's adoptables ^_^

Can you do me a favor and make sure my dragon egg's don't die? Thanks a ton :)


----------



## Thorn

Up hatchlings and eggs please...? (Adult dragons don't need clicks, though.)


----------



## Invader Palkia

Still in need of egg clicking ^^
Please click my eggs, I haven't gotten an adult yet ;-;


----------



## Murkrowfeather

Dragon eggies and hatchlings and Pokeplushie, plz? (Also, spare a Rare Candy for my Pokebattler if you want. =3)

 Hey, I have 198 posts now. Guess who's number that is?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*points at sig* Clicks please! And spare something for my Pokebattler, too.


----------



## Furretsu

*Points to sig.*

Post saying you clicked mine and I'll return the favor. =P


----------



## Flora

Clicked. :D


----------



## Furretsu

Clicked the two that worked, but I'm afraid the other two in your sig don't work. =/


----------



## Flora

I hid them because they got sick. ^^;


----------



## Coloursfall

Clicked. :D

You can find mine in the little links labeled 'Pokebattlers' and 'Dragon Cave Scroll' in my sig~


----------



## Furretsu

Done.  ^^


----------



## Munchkin

Dragons, eggs, hatchlings, and Pokébattler in my sig =)


----------



## cheesecake

Wheee hatch my egg! My first eggie!


----------



## Daughter of Mew

I has clicked everyone here! Yay! ^^


----------



## Squirrel

My hatchlings have less than three days. Any clicks would be appreciated.

I'm in the process of clicking everyone else's adoptables, but I'll get done with it eventually.


----------



## cheesecake

My purdy eggy :3


----------



## Coloursfall

*prods sig* two of those are moony's too. :3

oh, and, Miyari, Your grey hatchling got wings when I clicked him. :3


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Level up please? (one in my sig too)


http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/434609


----------



## Daughter of Mew

Full Metal Cookies said:


> *prods sig* two of those are moony's too. :3
> 
> oh, and, Miyari, Your grey hatchling got wings when I clicked him. :3


When I clicked the blue egg again, it got a bigger hole.


----------



## Lord Shyguy

Click all the ones at the top of my sig, please. :)


----------



## cheesecake

What is the difference between a click and a view with the eggs?


----------



## TwilightRealm

Scratch my back and I'll scratch yours- or rather- Click my clickies and I'll click yours.
Im gonna click on everyones adoptables. Might not do all of them though 
EDIT: I just clicked everybodys, few of them got cracks and I hatched 2 of Aurorakings


----------



## Flora

Clicks for mine, please?

Also, Miyari HOW DID YOU GET TWO SKYWING EGGS?!?


----------



## TwilightRealm

I Clicked on your clickies...


----------



## Twilight Dragon

I just got a whole bunch of eggs today, click them pl0x D:


----------



## Pikachu

My PokePlushies!!!!


----------



## Kaylene

Shamelessly advertising my brother's scroll. 

Clickie

His need it badly, mine are optional. =P


----------



## Flareth

Click my dragons. They want to LIIIIVE.


----------



## TwilightRealm

Cliek on my eggs... Or they will DIE... Then I will make you guilty for the rest of your life!!!!


----------



## Coloursfall

My new eggies need some wuvin'~ 

yaysplit~


----------



## TwilightRealm

Noes! you got a split! I want a split! awell... I clicked on more clickies...


----------



## Ambipom

Cl1ck t3h 3ggz n00b!!!1!!!11!!!one!!!!

(Please click my eggs?)


----------



## Pikachu

Please help Egg #1! It has __ days to live! (Check my sig for how may days are left.)
Help it survive!


----------



## Arcanine

As says in my sig, click the baby dragons. Steroids are a last resort I don't want to use. You don't want them to be like that, do you?*points at avatar*


----------



## Alucard

Hey guy  my poke plush is at the bottem of the scroll bar


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Level up please? (one & eggs in my sig too)


http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068


I clicked everyones here


----------



## Arcanine

Please click... Most of them have 2 days left... *dragons make cute face*


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

Please click mine. The orange one has only 0.9 something days left, and the others don't have much left either. I'll click everyone elses now.


----------



## Coloursfall

:D

Skywing

(also click the ones in my sig plz?)


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

Come on, click the orange one, it'll die in the night.
*Egg attempts to look cute and phails. Miserably*


----------



## Phoenix

Please click on my hatchlings, I don't know if they'll have enough views to grow up at this rate...


----------



## TwilightRealm

Can you clicks my eggs?


----------



## Arcanine

New eggies, and the same hatchlings... Thanks everyone who clicked, my gray dragon matured.


----------



## TwilightRealm

Wooh! Thanks for clickies on my eggs! They hatched! Please keep clicking on them though


----------



## Crazy Linoone

My gold hatchling needs to grow up! Please click!


----------



## Renteura

Level them naow. :D
no rly take the time to scroll to the bottom of my siggy D:


----------



## Invader Palkia

My little eggys/dragonlets need clicking :3
Please click them ^^

Ya, Owlets-Dragonlets. :P


----------



## Renteura

No ones clicking my eggs. D:


----------



## Invader Palkia

Renteura said:


> No ones clicking my eggs. D:


I'm clicking your eggs :3


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Level up? (one & eggs in my sig too)


http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068


I clicked everyones!


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

Clickies pleeeease. Orange one's gonna die. Again. Also, Clickie the Blue one. I clicked everyones.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

I need clickies on my dragons!


----------



## cheesecake

Whee hatch my eggs!


----------



## Arcanine

Clickie please?


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Arcanine said:


> Clickie please?


*Clicks*
I need clicks too!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Mine need rare candies. Give food. Give give!


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

Please click my white hatchling, it only has 0.31 days before it dies!


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

Clickies please. Orange ones about to die. Again...


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Level up? (one & eggs in my sig too)


http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068


I clicked everyone's!


----------



## Flareth

Click my hatchlings so they won't die.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

I needs more clicks!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Clickie! I've/I'll click(ed) all yours ^^


----------



## Dark Butterfly

I have 2 new eggs that need clicking ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

My ikkle new baby and my Skywing need loves<3


----------



## TwilightRealm

Yay! thanks for clicky on mine! THey are all adults now! Woop, I'm going to get more eggs, so click on them and I'll click yours!


----------



## Evolutionary

Please click Lily as she needs to be strong and fight for herself. I'll click yours if you click mine...
Edit: I clicked at least one of mostly everyone who has posted on this page but for some who were a blind pick got more than one of their adoptys clicked...


----------



## TwilightRealm

my 4 new eggs need clikies, I clicked on everybodys (again again again)


----------



## Shadow Lucario

I needs clickiez!  (again)


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

Clicks? Pleeease? I. have. Clicked. Every. Single. One.


----------



## Renteura

Reposted for new page...
Clickie, they're about to hatch. :D


----------



## Evolutionary

Click please. My Lily is Lv 11 which is quite good but more because Lily wants it. Oh, and I want to know Lily inside her ball.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Hay, I've got adoptables naow. :D I shouldn't of forgotten to post here.


----------



## Renteura

More eggs for you to click now. :D


----------



## Yanmega

Click my little dragon guy, he's going to die soon! My test tube thing, please only feed it Good Food not balancing or evil food. And lastly click my pokeplushi egg thing!


----------



## OrangeAipom

You could always "rig" your test-tube thing if you only want it to eat good food.


----------



## Yanmega

I'm sorry I'm a little slow... What do you mean "rig"?

P.S. I gots me some new eggs so clicky!


----------



## Renteura

Moar eggs.


----------



## cheesecake

Help my hatchlings break out of their eggs!


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Level up? (one & eggs in my sig too)


http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068


I clicked everyone's!


----------



## Flora

Feed my things and click mah eggs?

HOW TO RIG A THING:

For example, using your thingy,the code would be, rigging it only to use a sundrop:

[*url=http://valenth.com/feed/60681/Sundrop]*insert thing here*[/*url]

Just remove teh asterisks.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Right, I got my first dragon egg. Please don't let it die.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Yay!  I just got a new batch of eggs!  Click them please!  I clicked all of yours.


----------



## Coloursfall

:D these guys need clicks if you'd please.


----------



## cheesecake

I more eggs, please clicketh them. And my hatchlings toos!


----------



## Invader Palkia

My Draggies and Flyffy and test tube thing need clicks.. 
I clicked All yours, as usual ^^


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Got a bit more eggs. Okay, a lot more. The Black one has the biggest chance of surviving, as it was adopted and already had some things on it.


----------



## ultraviolet

Please click my lonely egg, Chute d'eau would like a baby brother or a sister. (:


----------



## Evolutionary

OK, just click Lily as usual so then if I see Lily growing lvs then I will click everyone on this pages because I don't know who clicked it. Don't click all my others as they don't lead anywhere. Lily is getting stronger at lv14! Help her get even stronger.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

I needs clicks!


----------



## TwilightRealm

please click mah little dudes!.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Yanmega said:


> I'm sorry I'm a little slow... What do you mean "rig"?
> 
> P.S. I gots me some new eggs so clicky!


Use these links, instead of the ones you have now, to rig your pet:
http://valenth.com/feed/60681/Ambrosia+Nectar
http://valenth.com/feed/60716/Ambrosia+Nectar
http://valenth.com/feed/60682/Chimrean+Pear
http://valenth.com/feed/60683/Dreamdust
http://valenth.com/feed/60684/Ambrosia+Nectar
http://valenth.com/feed/60686/Dreamdust

Oh, One has hatched.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clickie mine please?


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

Clickie? Try to feed my test tubes evil or balanced foods, but i'm not really bothered if you feed it good food.

Dragons. Need. Clicks!


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click my dragons please!


----------



## TwilightRealm

Clicky on my hatchlings please. No need to click the adults.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Level up? (one & eggs in my sig too)


http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/250833

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/311719

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/532139

http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/553068


I clicked everyone's!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Right then, my eggs are all hatchlings with the exception of my Rock one. *Sniff* they grow up so fast!


----------



## Dark Mew

level up my dragons please I dont want them to *DIE*


----------



## Mewtwo

I know all of them are adults,but I can't get an egg these days!Plus,there's Sunshine and Moonlight ^.^
EDIT:Just got a red egg!Wait,I already have a red dragon :P But I don't have room in my signature!NOO!!!And I tried to abandon it,it won't let me >.>So,anyone want to start a daycare and put the egg in their signature? 0:3


----------



## Renteura

My eggs have 20 clicks but don't even have a crack in them yet.
D:

Click them moar.


----------



## Coloursfall

New family member! :D feed him/her some clicks?


----------



## Evolutionary

Click my dear Lily. She needs lots and lots of love and you can help by clicking her. I'll click yours then.


----------



## Squirrel

Click my hatchlings, please. Especially the first split dragon.


----------



## Coloursfall

Egg clickies plz?


----------



## Evolutionary

More more more. Plus the usual of me clicking yours.


----------



## TwilightRealm

*darthvader voice* FEED MAH DRAGOONS SUM CLIEKS! Pleease, I don't want them to die while i'm in scotland!


----------



## Renteura

I has new eggs.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

My Dragons are all hatchlings, so keep them alive!


----------



## Mewtwo

Um,I'm going to take away all my dragons.*Note:I have two scrolls.You can only see all of them if you visit both scrolls.*
Now that that's out of da way...Clicky Sunshine and Moonlight,please!


----------



## Dark Butterfly

My hatchlings & egg don't have much longer, please click them


----------



## Evolutionary

Please more clicks for the sake of it Lily is really wanting to get to Lv 30 which is a long way away.

Edit: Please click my new family member Luke. He's only Lv 4 and he feels sad about his big sister being stronger. So Lv up Luke!!!


----------



## Shadow Lucario

I just got a new batch, clicky please?


----------



## Kaylene

My eggies need some clicks, please~


----------



## Pikachu

Help my hatchlings!!

(Now to click everyone elses.)


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Please click on my Egg & hatchlings! they don't have much longer D:


----------



## Evolutionary

Clickies please. I'll click yours...says in a sweet voice and smiles...please...puts on puppy face...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Shadow Lucario

My eggs need clicks!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Clicky please!


----------



## Evolutionary

Yay some people clicked...Glares at those who didn't...growls...
So more clicks and please click Luke AND Lily. If Luke reaches Lv 8 then I will click everyone's once. If Lily is Lv 28 then I will clicks everyone's the following day and then the next as I'm here quite alot. Feel free to click as I'm not going to ditch my pokeballs unless they are unoriginal pokemon like Grimer and Voltorb. So click for the sake of it click. Well I'll click yours so start clicking like you're a mad crazy freaking monster. RAAAAAA!!!!!!!

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky my eggs please!


----------



## Evolutionary

Luke and Lily aren't Lv 8 and 28 respectively. They are 25 and 6. So please click some more. To all who clicked thanks a whole heap of strawberry cake with mango slices and banana slices and CHOCOLATE on it saying thanks. So thanks. Remember click Lily if you are a girl or click Luke if you are a boy or BOTH if you are strange or just act like the opposite gender or something. If you can click both but if not click your gender. I want to see if Girls rule or Boys rule.[Girls rule in my sense!!!]


----------



## Invader Palkia

My dragons need some clicks ^^
I've clicked everyone elses ^^


----------



## Evolutionary

Lily's current Lv: 29 [Gone up by 3]
Luke's current Lv: 9 [Gone up by 3]

Luke's Lv went up by 3 and so did Lily's so boys and girls both are even. Come on girls we know that we rock. So if you are a girl click Lily if you are a boy click Luke.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click my eggs please?


----------



## cheesecake

Oh yayz, click mah eggs~


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Mah egg needs clicks. Please and thankyou


----------



## Flora

Click the Skywing like mad. LIKE MAD!!!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Lily's current Lv: 30 [Gone up by 4]
Luke's current Lv: 11 [Gone up by 5]

The contest. Boys click Luke and Girls click Lily. If you click the opposite gender one then you are letting down your gender. Boys are winning currently. Come on girls we can win. Girls click!!! Boys you can click if you want...


----------



## Shadow Lucario

I need more clicks on my eggs when the DC server comes back up.


----------



## Athasan

My hatchlings really need to be clicked. NOW. Especially the first four.


----------



## Amaguq

Wow, I was one of the first to post in this thread and now it is on _nine_ pages!! This will take awhile... 

But my last batch of eggs perished, so now I'm starting over. ='(

But please click on my heat-filled egg!!! =P

Also don't forget my plushie!! Here is the link: http://www.pokeplushies.com/feed/495027


----------



## Evolutionary

Lily's current Lv: 32 [Gone up by 6]
Luke's current Lv: 12 [Gone up by 6]

Oh it's close now. It's a tie for the Girls and Boys. For those who don't know what I'm talking about...I have two pokeplusies. One's a girl and one's a boy. If Lily the girl has gotten more clicks than Luke then girls are better than Boys however if Luke beats Lily  then Boys rule. [Note that it is how much they go up by not how high level they are]


----------



## Coloursfall

Black Eggie needs wuv ; ;


----------



## Crazy Linoone

A trick to level up your adopts is to put them at the top of your sig. And don't put too many of them at once. When you have this huge, long signature that you have to scroll for ever to get to your adoptables, not many people are going to click them. 

*clicks everyone's anyway*


----------



## Invader Palkia

Clicked everyones, and now mine need clicks please :)


----------



## Linzys

Mr. Holmes the egg needs to hatch. :3

LEVEL HIM. 

LEVEL HIM NOW. >=|

And my little dragon eggs, too! :3


----------



## Amaguq

I wonder what these things become?
 

Please don't forget the egg in my sig!!


----------



## Shadow Lucario

My little hatchlings needs more clicks, please.


----------



## Squirrel

Could you click these three, please?


----------



## Renteura

Click my PokePlushies please. >.<


----------



## Evolutionary

So the score so far is...

Lily: Lv 34 [gone up by 8]
Luke: Lv 14 [gone up by 8]

So the boys and girls are tied. Everyone who's a girl click Lily and all boys click Luke. If your name is Lily or Luke then click both. I'm going to see if more girls rock or if more boys are cool. Thanks to all voters.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Flareth

My eggs have cracks! Clickclickclick.


----------



## Linzys

Click all my eggz? c:


----------



## Dark Butterfly

My hatchling & eggs don't have very long please click them, or else they will *DIE*

Also click my adoptable


----------



## Evolutionary

OK, I give up on the boy girl click thing as no one acually reads my posts and those who click usually just click both so really this is pointless. But still more clickies for Luke [the new member] and Lily [the big sister], as they need lots of love. I'll click yours. Thanks to those who read long posts of mine and click my two loved Pokeplushies.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## zuea

clicks?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Always in need of clickies! ^^
I clicked all you peoples adoptables


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click the tube thingies please!


----------



## Zulo

I clicked evrybody's from page like 8!

Except the valenth ones. That site never loads on my computer.  I clicked on some of them, but it didn't load after 5 minutes so I just X'ed out.

So can you all click on my new egg?


----------



## Evolutionary

*So now that the whole boy/girl thing is over then CLICK CLICK CLICK!!!!!*

Thanks to those who clicked :D


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click the eggs and tubes in my sig please!


----------



## Ice tiger

Click the egg please? I clicked other peoples!


----------



## zuea

Click Click Click my eggs need more Clicks!


----------



## Linzys

Clickilicky?


----------



## Coloursfall

^ XD  *does so*

:3 clicks for meh? 

 *  *  *  *


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Please click the adoptables in my sig & my new eggs, i clicked everyone's here too


----------



## Evolutionary

Well new page so CLICKIES!!!

Click my dear Hottie Lily and my Cutie Luke! Please...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Amaguq




----------



## Dark Mew

Clicky mah eggs please my last batch died:sad:


----------



## Shadow Lucario

My eggs need clicks, please!


----------



## Dark Butterfly

My eggs also need clicks too please, and Hime-chan & Littlefoot


----------



## zuea

Yay! They hatched Click them!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

My eggs pretty much always survive. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't keep clicking!

*Stares down*

Bred a purple egg.


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

please click and whatnot.


----------



## Evolutionary

So more clickies for my most loved Lily and Luke. They need lots of clicks and love plus they want to be stronger. THANKS to anybody who clicks my pokeplusies.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click my eggs and vaneleths please.


----------



## Kinova

I'm concerned for my eggs/hatchlings ... it's my first batch and I'd rather they didn't die. Um, virtual penny for a click or two?


----------



## surskitty

Got bored.


----------



## Squirrel

Click on my eggs and hatchlings, please.

(The split hatchling is optional since it's frozen anyway.)


----------



## surskitty

... hurray for bandwagons.


----------



## KMew

Meep.   
Meepmeep. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
Get your own at Pokeplushies!


----------



## surskitty

Clicked your bandwagon thing, KMew.  Really, I click whatever ones are in the post rather than sigs.  [has sigs off]

    GO GO GO


ETA: DRAGONS OF MY MOM:


----------



## Evolutionary

Well more clickies for me... :D... please...smiles innocently...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click  my eggs please, I clicked all of yours!


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Click my eggs & adoptables please.


----------



## KMew

Um. Yeah. xD


----------



## turbler

I have a new Egg!!! click all please!Help my new egg hatch, the others died:sad:, but don't worry this one won't end so sad! don't forget the once a day thing, but just on whomever you can, we don't need to get everyone all the time because that could take a whille, but try to very who you click when


----------



## KMew

mmhm. :D


----------



## Squirrel

If you can, please click these three.


----------



## Evolutionary

So for the usual you click mine, I click yours. Clickies :D:D:D
I will be very happy if you click everytime there is a new page or every day if you visit. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## surskitty

surskitty said:


> GO GO GO
> 
> ETA: DRAGONS OF MY MOM:


remember that I only click if it's in your post :(


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please?


----------



## Silver

My first egg! click please!
EDIT:Two more!  
EDIT2: im getting too many ;D


----------



## Invader Palkia

Aright, clicked all yours, please click mine ^^


----------



## KMew

KMew said:


> mmhm. :D


clicked a bunch ~ now click mine.


----------



## Evolutionary

Everybody click now...sings to Everybody dance now tune...everybody click now...
No really click my Lily and Luke. Don't click my new member, eevee and pokenett as that does nothing. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty [yay this is annoying some people]


----------



## Silver

click all day long!!
yay!


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please?


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Click mine?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*points at sig* It's only one egg, so it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Silver

please click on mine


----------



## surskitty

pssst guys you might have a bit more luck by putting them in your posts :(


----------



## KMew

look I have buck teeth =B

​
 click it. ;D​


----------



## Flora

Click please?


----------



## Gold

click please.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

New page, click the eggs please =)


----------



## KMew

Take a seat, right over there ~


----------



## spaekle

Feed Spaekle's Valenth Dude!

I only did it 'cause the egg tube things looked cool. :(


----------



## Coloursfall

*  * 

|< love on my dragons.


----------



## Evolutionary

Click my beloved Lily and my wonderful Luke. Luke is the name of my real life crush and Lily is my best friend's nickname. Help me surprise them. Click them.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Yay!  Guardian Egg!  Don't let it die!  Click all of them!


----------



## surskitty

surskitty said:


> GO GO GO ETA:
> 
> ETA: DRAGONS OF MY MOM:


Added more dragons; clicked whatever's in posts.


----------



## Harlequin

gogogo! I've clicked what's in posts, too.


----------



## Strawberry

Click on my eggs, please!


----------



## surskitty

No.  Post them in the thread: it's simpler.  A lot of people have sigs off.


----------



## Evolutionary

Click the pokeplusies in my sigy. Or I'll post them here. Click on the pokeball to Lv them up. I clicked all that I can see. Thanks if you clicked.







From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Crazy Linoone

This little guy need clicks!


----------



## surskitty

DRAGONS OF MY MOM:     

Am still only clicking ones that are in posts.


----------



## Evolutionary

Click Lily if you can't read sigs because Luke's hyperlink isn't working for some reason...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please?


----------



## Evolutionary

Clickies please. But my other one Luke is in my sig and the hyperlink isn't working so if you can't read sigs then just click Lily and if you can click both. Remember the agreement. I click yours, you click mine. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Squirrel

*clicks*

Click these two, please.


----------



## Ice tiger

Click! Now click mine! Please!


----------



## surskitty

DRAGONS OF MY MOM:     

Blah blah blah, if it's in a post, I've clicked it, etc.


----------



## KMew

Clicked all the crap in posts ~~



These are my clickemups :D


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Ohh new page! click hatchlings & adoptables please.


----------



## Evolutionary

Clickies for my beloved Lily and my adored Luke. Here they are, straight from my sigy:


*Lily*
*




*
*Feed Lily*​

*Luke*





*Feed Luke*​ 
From EeveeSkitty


----------



## nyuu

NWTdragons, blah


----------



## Evolutionary

*Lily*
*




*
*Feed Lily*​


*Luke*





*Feed Luke*

*Here they are ready for sig off people.*
Clickies...

From EeveeSkitty​


----------



## KMew

KMew said:


> Clicked all the crap in posts ~~
> 
> 
> 
> These are my clickemups :D


qft


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please!


----------



## nyuu

m'k clicked on the last 20 or so posts~


----------



## KMew

Okay, clicked them all again.



click the egg especially, it's got 10 hrs left before it dies. D:


----------



## Evolutionary

*Lily*
*




*
*Feed Lily* 




*Luke*





*Feed Luke*

More more more. I'm so happy for Lily who has gone over that 100 mark and Luke who has reached the 30 mark. Yay, but still. Help Luke get to the 100 mark and Lily to the 150 mark. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty​


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click the eggs with the sheild on them, they're going to die!  D:


----------



## surskitty

PSSST POST THEM IN THE POST


----------



## nyuu

NWT said:


> NWTdragons, blah


hatched!


----------



## Coloursfall

I has Guardian.

 * 

I has two.


----------



## Squirrel

Much appreciated.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Lily*
*




*
*Feed Lily* 



*Luke*





*Feed Luke*

*and a reminder...to post them in your post!!!*
*But do click mine. They are growing quite rapidly in the levels...so anyways they both want healthy clicks and not junk food clicks with lots of evil in them *muaha ha ha*...thanks to all supporters who come here alot and who click click click not just post post post. Thanks.*

*From EeveeSkitty*​


----------



## Mudkipz

Please level up my little Radic! :3


----------



## turbler

thanks for the support, this is my 3rd dragon, and the other 2 died! but this one is close... I put it in my post this time... just a bit more!
EDIT: Yahoo!!!! It grew up!


----------



## Zulo

Does anyone have a grown shield dragon? I want to see what they look like!

Anyways, i clicked a bunch, and will keep clicking till it's time I got off.

I GOTS A SKYWING!!!!!


----------



## KMew

blah blah blah you know the deal.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Lily*
*




*
*Feed Lily* 



*Luke*





*Feed Luke*

*You know what to do. You don't need to be told to click. I clicked yours so please click back. Thanks.*

*From EeveeSkitty*​


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Click Eggs & Adoptables please :D I clicked everyones here


----------



## nyuu

Dark Butterfly said:


> Click Eggs & Adoptables please :D I clicked everyones here


Post them in the thread then? I don't have sigs turned on.


----------



## Invader Palkia

[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth
[br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth

You know what to do ;)

Clicked all you guys'.


----------



## surskitty

DRAGONS OF MY MOM:














DRAGONS IN POSTS!?  yeah I click those

and ignore the ones in sigs

so ffs don't just say CHECK MY SIG


Also old dragons are still in the post - just unclickable - because hey, names are neat.


----------



## Shadow Zangoose

Zlatania and Zlator need some love. Feed them?


----------



## nyuu

NWTdragons - clickem~


----------



## Coloursfall

time for luvins!

 #  #


----------



## Dark Butterfly

I have a new batch of eggs!


----------



## cheesecake

I has some new stuffs to raise/hatch!


----------



## turbler

I just stole a red egg!! clicks please!
I clicked all the ones in posts... I'm thinking of turning siggys off... how do I?

EDIT: And now a pink egg, too.clicks for it too please:).


----------



## surskitty

Check your options in the User CP.


----------



## Squirrel

I clicked all the eggs in posts.


----------



## cheesecake

Some people might have sigs turned off soo..




There ya go. :3


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please?


----------



## nyuu

clicked, last five or so posters


----------



## The Alpha Banana

Wow, there were a lot of eggs I clicked. x.x
Oh, and I stole *found* a skywing egg.


----------



## spirea-yucca

All new eggs - please help! I helped everyone on this page and several other pages!!!


----------



## Strawberry

I got a new batch of eggs! Click on them please :D


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Attack! I mean, let my soon-to-be hatchlings live! Live! Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## cheesecake

Now I've got hatchlings! Wheeee


----------



## Dark Butterfly

New page, click eggs/hatchings please.


----------



## Coloursfall

I has a click?


----------



## Squirrel

*Clicks multiple times*

 
My hatchlings need them very badly. Especially the black one.


----------



## surskitty

clicking multiple times does nothing: it's unique clicks that matter


----------



## spirea-yucca

Please don't forget me!!! Clicked everyone on page again..


----------



## Diz

Wow. I haven't posted here in forever. Eggs in my sig. Will go through and click everyone's eggs.

Edit: *Hears Surskitty and adds eggs to post*
​ 
The sad thing is that I could have used this thread to save little Doodie.
Rest in peace little guy.
​


----------



## surskitty

you know if he was old enough to name, he was old enough for you to hit the freeze button and at least have him not die :(


----------



## Diz

Yeah, but I wanted him to grow up into a big plant dragon one day.


----------



## surskitty

Yeah, but a small plant dragon is probably better than a dead plant dragon.


----------



## Diz

well, if these ones hatch, I'll just get a new plant dragon....*grimace*


----------



## Evolutionary

Clickies. I've been away from here for awhile. Thanks.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:


----------



## Diz

'tcha

A mint and split. Don't be hatin'


----------



## Invader Palkia

Click mah little dragons, and feed my Valenth 'dopties if you can ^^

Clicked everyone elses, as usual


----------



## nyuu

again, clicked all in the past few posts


----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING: 



REITERATING: POST YOUR DRAGONS IN YOUR ACTUAL POST: MORE PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION TO THEM THAT WAY


----------



## Evolutionary

Clickies Please. I clicked yours. These are going to be hatching soon!

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## spirea-yucca

New rock egg!!!


----------



## Renteura

sig


----------



## surskitty

no


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Blah?


----------



## Squirrel

Blah, clicked everything in posts, blah.


----------



## Shadow Lucario




----------



## Diz

Help to hatcheth yonder eggs!


----------



## zuea

got new egg click?


----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:   


REITERATING: POST YOUR DRAGONS IN YOUR ACTUAL POST: MORE PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION TO THEM THAT WAY


----------



## nyuu

OKAY GUYS, YOU CAN DO IT. CLIIIICK


----------



## spirea-yucca

New Egg!!!  Help out the ones on my sig too!


----------



## surskitty

spirea-yucca said:


> Help out the ones on my sig too!


*No.*


----------



## Shadow Lucario




----------



## nyuu

spirea-yucca said:


> New Egg!!!  Help out the ones on my sig too!


Just want to share this: I have sigs off.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

^Clicky please?  :D


----------



## Diz

you know you want to click the cutsies!


----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:   


BECAUSE REPETITION IS THE KEY FOR NEW PEOPLE TO GET IT: DRAGONS GO IN POSTS.


----------



## The Alpha Banana

I got some more dragons. :3

If you don't want to click all of them, at least click the guardian.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Some of them are ones I've abandoned, but click those too.

And feed my Valenths if you have time ^^
   

I've clicked all yours, as usual.


----------



## TwilightRealm

Cliek mah Shinigamis!
Sorry... Please clicky on my clicky!


----------



## nyuu

TwilightRealm said:


> Cliek mah Shinigamis!
> Sorry... Please clicky on my clicky!


/DUDE/ read the following post, please


surskitty said:


> AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:
> 
> 
> BECAUSE REPETITION IS THE KEY FOR NEW PEOPLE TO GET IT:* DRAGONS GO IN POSTS.*


not everyone has signatures turned on. we cannot see your dragons unless you put them in the post.
ALSO:


----------



## TwilightRealm

Sorry >.> <Shinigamis!


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please?


----------



## spirea-yucca

Help click!!!


----------



## Renteura

helpy


----------



## nyuu

Shadow Lucario, spirea-yucca, TwilightRealm, clicked all of yours.
because those were the ones I could see


----------



## Zulo

Clicked a bunch of people, and I'm happy. Chicken, split, AND season! Click them please!


----------



## Squirrel

Most of the people here are turning off their sigs or just ignoring the others. For those who are only posting a word or two and hoping we'll look at your sig and click them, *we don't.*


----------



## Invader Palkia

Clicked everyone elses ^^


----------



## spirea-yucca

More new eggs! Clicked everyone's, as usual.



And then the rest:


----------



## cheesecake

Clicketh, I clicked some others for ya


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please?^


----------



## ignore_this_acct

click em in my sig,lucky zulo found a chicken egg!!!!!


----------



## Squirrel

may white said:
			
		

> click em in my sig,lucky zulo found a chicken egg!!!!!


....



			
				surskitty; said:
			
		

> REITERATING: POST YOUR DRAGONS IN YOUR ACTUAL POST: MORE PEOPLE PAY ATTENTION TO THEM THAT WAY


Anyway,


----------



## Shadow Lucario

^Clicky?


----------



## nyuu

clickityclick


----------



## spirea-yucca

Quick help! Only 0.06 days left!!!!


----------



## Coloursfall

# 

^ if there's a fogcloud up there, just veiw it


----------



## Renteura

:D I finally got an orange dragon. It's in sig.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

They don't have much longer


----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:    


BECAUSE REPETITION IS THE KEY FOR NEW PEOPLE TO GET IT: DRAGONS GO IN POSTS.


----------



## Diz




----------



## spaekle

COME ON NOW when the hell does this thing hatch anyway? :( 

I'ma get to clicking now too, I s'pose.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Invader Palkia said:


> Clicked everyone elses ^^


 
And that one. Click him too.


----------



## nyuu




----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~ 

:D?


----------



## Squirrel

I've run out of things to say, but you know the drill.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky?


----------



## Flora

^^ Click, please?


----------



## Dark Butterfly

Click stuff in sig?


----------



## Squirrel

Dark Butterfly said:


> Click stuff in sig?


*Read what everyone is telling you.*


----------



## surskitty

Dark Butterfly said:


> Click stuff in sig?


No.  Even if I had sigs on, I still wouldn't because, guess, what?  YOU SHOULD POST IT IN THE THREAD rather than expecting people to search through your sig


----------



## nyuu




----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:   


YOU KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO SAY?  REMEMBER TO PUT DRAGONS IN POSTS and of couse I've clicked the ones where people did exactly that


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky?


----------



## spirea-yucca

Next batch!!!


----------



## Dark Butterfly

surskitty said:


> No.  Even if I had sigs on, I still wouldn't because, guess, what?  YOU SHOULD POST IT IN THE THREAD rather than expecting people to search through your sig


>_> 

Its at the very top of it...or is it back breaking labor to move the pointer to the top of the sig? guess it must be! :o  well EXCUUUUUUSE me PRINCESS! Don't want to give you Carpal Tunnel now do I?


----------



## nyuu

Dark Butterfly said:


> >_>
> 
> Its at the very top of it...or is it back breaking labor to move the pointer to the top of the sig? guess it must be! :o  well EXCUUUUUUSE me PRINCESS! Don't want to give you Carpal Tunnel now do I?


No, shehas signatures turned off. to view a signature she needs to open your profile.

By the way, I have them off too.


----------



## surskitty

And I'm not going to open the profile of whoever is too much of a special snowflake to post their eggs when most of the people in the thread can do it.  If you want me and whoever else has sigs off (which is probably like a third of the people in this thread?  or more?  and it's simpler than having to look for the stupid things) to click on it, then you'd best make it easy to do so.

I am also not going to turn sigs on simply because you don't want to post your dragons in your post.


----------



## Diz

surskitty said:


> And I'm not going to open the profile of whoever is too much of a special snowflake to post their eggs when most of the people in the thread can do it.  If you want me and whoever else has sigs off (which is probably like a third of the people in this thread?  or more?  and it's simpler than having to look for the stupid things) to click on it, then you'd best make it easy to do so.
> 
> I am also not going to turn sigs on simply because you don't want to post your dragons in your post.


You tell 'em girlfriend! :sweatdrop:
Just thought I'd try and lighten up the mood.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky please?


----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:  


YOU KNOW WHAT I'M GOING TO SAY?  REMEMBER TO PUT DRAGONS IN POSTS and of couse I've clicked the ones where people did exactly that


----------



## Flora

...Yeeeeeeeah I have two Guardians for no apparent reason. ^^


----------



## Shadow Lucario

New egg!  :D


----------



## spaekle

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> COME ON NOW when the hell does this thing hatch anyway? :(
> 
> I'ma get to clicking now too, I s'pose.


For the record, I also have sigs turned off.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click please!  :D


----------



## nyuu

I click dragons in posts~


----------



## spirea-yucca

Clicked all!


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes said:


>


Vine thingy please.


----------



## Invader Palkia

And valenths:
       
Please click them, I clicked everyone else's.


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes said:


>


Clickies?


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Click?


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes said:


>


More clicks?


----------



## surskitty

AND MY DRAGONS' OFFSPRING:  

EDITING OUT REPETITION IS HARDER THAN LEAVING IT THERE remember, random people in this topic who might not want to otherwise, a bunch of people in this thread have sigs off.  CLICKY THINGS GO IN POSTS


I was trying to click some Valenth things but I got a server error.  :(


----------



## spirea-yucca

Clicketty!


----------



## Shadow Lucario

^Clicky please?^


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes said:


>


Clicks would be nice.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

This little skywing could do with some help.


----------



## cheesecake

Clicketh? I'm clicking others ^^


----------



## Flora

According to its code, the black egg is almost holy. ^^


----------



## spirea-yucca

New Egg!!!

And the rest:


----------



## Diz

Flora's egg may be close to being holy, but mine are from the Tenth dimension!


----------



## OrangeAipom

My egg.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS

My egg is in my sig... Its mah only eggs... And its about to die. ;-; Halp


----------



## Shadow Lucario




----------



## spirea-yucca

'Elp!!


----------



## surskitty

FMC_x_ANS said:


> My egg is in my sig... Its mah only eggs... And its about to die. ;-; Halp


Have you ever heard that people _frequently have signatures off_?

As in "saying it's in my sig means that at least a third of the people posting in this thread are not going to see it and more are going to ignore it on principle."

As in "there's no real point to posting if you don't put it in your post."


----------



## Diz

Maybe you should put it in the thread title... Level up your adoptables [the ones in your posts at least] or something...

Cause it's bordering on spam if all you post is "see sig" 

Clickes


----------



## nyuu

I'm a good parent. I take my dragons out with me while I wander the forums. You all neglect them; leaving them in your signature while you're out and about >:|


----------



## surskitty

_Ditto_ said:


> Maybe you should put it in the thread title... Level up your adoptables [the ones in your posts at least] or something...
> 
> Cause it's bordering on spam if all you post is "see sig"


Unnecessary to add to thread title; it's in the first post and if people are too much of lazy bums to _read the first post_ (people should usually read the first post and the last page of any thread at _least_) then they probably deserve whatever they get.  :/


I'm considering starting to hit posts of repeat offenders for spam, actually.

[removes non-pretty dragons]


----------



## Invader Palkia

Clicked everyone else's, as usual.


----------



## Shadow Lucario




----------



## spirea-yucca

Help!


----------



## Shadow Lucario

Clicky?


----------



## surskitty

REMEMBER, ADOPTABLES GO IN POSTS OR RISK IRRITATED SPAM INFRACTIONS :(



CLICK SCROLL RECEIVE WTFS


----------



## zuea

Click?


----------



## Shadow Lucario

^Clicky please?^


----------



## OrangeAipom

Finished rigging pets. 8D


----------



## Invader Palkia

Don't worry, they're rigged. Click at least a few...

Clicked everyone elses as usual


----------



## surskitty

REMEMBER, EDITING OUT WARNINGS THAT ADOPTABLES GO IN POSTS OR RISK IRRITATED SPAM INFRACTIONS IS MORE TROUBLE THAN IT'S WORTH :(



THE WTFS ARE STRONG WITH THIS DRAGON COLLECTION


----------



## Shadow Lucario




----------



## OrangeAipom

New eggs. :3


----------



## Flora

Click them, please!


----------



## Invader Palkia

And all of these are rigged:
         

Clicked everyone else's as usual


----------



## Time Psyduck

Some evil person abandoned these. Please don't let them die.


----------



## Shadow Lucario

^Clicky please?^


----------



## Diz

I have an Idea!!!! Lets help Little Miss Blue Eyes to grow up!!!


----------



## Jack_the_White

I guess my Brawler Card counts

Click here to level up my card!


----------



## Squirrel

Jack_the_White said:


> I guess my Brawler Card counts... Please lvl up!


Put it in your post...


----------



## OrangeAipom

New egg. :3

Oh, and this dragon of mine was on the last page, so I'm reposting.


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~ 

I can has a clicks?


----------



## cheesecake

Let's finish these up


----------



## nyuu

halp~


----------



## Flora

(why hello there Holy)  

Clicks?


----------



## eevee_em

Please click. Thankies


----------



## surskitty

you all know the drill

loev my dragon names


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~ 

clicks? :3

also scroll


----------



## Invader Palkia

Eggs need clickses. Especially my Alt. Black ^^
Clicked everyone elses.


----------



## Evolutionary

I do ask...How did the Dragons and Pokeplushies become so popular? I mean who saw the site first and started the whole trend.


----------



## Mudkipz

Probably a staff member on Dragcave put it in their sig on a forum and it caught on.
     

Please click! <3


----------



## Diz

New plant...Please be female!!!


----------



## eevee_em

Two new eggs


----------



## surskitty

reminder goes here

goddammit the scroll is not going to badtouch you


----------



## nyuu

HEY GUYS: I click yours, you click mine. unless your dragons aren't in the post, that is.
ALSO, SCROLLS


----------



## Invader Palkia

The hatchlings really need clicking :(

Clicked everyone elses


----------



## Time Psyduck

These guys need names as well. I need ideas.


----------



## Terry. T.

In my siggie, I have some. I have lots more on Poképlushies (Golden Piplup)


----------



## Squirrel

Terry. T. said:


> In my siggie, I have some. I have lots more on Poképlushies (Golden Piplup)


No one looks at sigs.


----------



## Diz




----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Please shake the Pokeballs!

Shake! Shake!Shake!


----------



## Invader Palkia

Those are all rigged... But you only have to click a few, if you want.
And my dragons:
    
Please click the Alt. Black, I want it to get wings so I can see It's gender. ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~  ~ 

clicks? :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

:D ?


----------



## Eclipsewolf

Click on the dragons in my siggy.


----------



## Ayame

Eggs of love.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Rigged Valenths:

Non-rigged Valenths:


----------



## Invader Palkia

The purple egg isn't clickable. I put it here for views only.

These are all rigged, you only have to click a few if you want:


----------



## surskitty

uwaa~~


----------



## silverfur

hi!


----------



## zuea

here!! do the dragons!!


Click here to level up my card!


----------



## zach

dragons???


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

Clickies please. They tend to die. A lot.
Also card =D 
Click here to level up my card!


----------



## TwilightRealm

Click please, before they die!



Click here to level up my card!


----------



## Coloursfall

those cards are spiffy :D *makes one*


Click here to level up my card!

also dragons

 ~ 

And these.  These are spiffy.


----------



## zuea

new egg.
other eggs.
and dragon


----------



## Diz




----------



## surskitty




----------



## Diz




----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

These guys are hungry... =O


----------



## Ice tiger

l] clicky clicky!


----------



## Diz




----------



## Coloursfall

Full Metal Cookies said:


> those cards are spiffy :D *makes one*
> 
> 
> Click here to level up my card!


+ Dragons


 ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~


----------



## TwilightRealm

NYARG! my first 2 lil dudes to die :'(

Click please, before they die! Please clicks my Dragons, And what ever's in my sig if you can see them, I'm not so bothered about whats in my sig so didn't post them... And: [br]Feed Me![br]Adopted from Valenth

Oh and, Hyper~Piplup, your dragons die alot because you've put the link going to your scroll not your eggs, so it won't work... I don't think...


----------



## Hyper~Piplup

<.< I SWEAR I KNEW THAT!

 
Click the eggs/hatchlings if you don't want them to die!


Adopted from Valenth​


----------



## Diz




----------



## TwilightRealm

Click please, before they die!

I'll click on EVERYBODYS eggs...

PlzThnxBye


----------



## zuea

dragons.


----------



## surskitty

It's a pity I don't have any silvers.


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## Eclipsewolf




----------



## cheesecake

Yay!


----------



## TwilightRealm

Click please, before they die!


----------



## Coloursfall

Click here to level up my card!

 ~  ~  ~  ~


----------



## Ice tiger

New eggys!  Click please, or Leria will eat you! (shes my purple dragon)


----------



## Diz

OMG! Silver dragon!


----------



## see ya

Ayup. You know what to do. :3


----------



## TwilightRealm

ZOMG PLEASE CLICKS! My hatchlings will die, if they do then giant intergalactic space monkeys will come and throw coconuts and pillow at you. You have been warned.
Click please, before they die!


----------



## surskitty

why post adults?


----------



## Diz




----------



## TwilightRealm

Click please, before they die or intergalactic mokeys will throw coconut bombs and potato salad at you! PHEAR ITS!


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch

Please click on Crunchy (in the signature) ! Thanks!


----------



## Black Rayquaza

Here. *Nods downwards*


----------



## Evolutionary

^ You have to put them in your post because lately people have been turning signatures off.


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~ 

:D


----------



## allitersonance




----------



## surskitty

i'm ashamed that you would think that of me, really


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~ 

i has a scroll

(surskitty your dragons have cool names xD)


----------



## surskitty

Full Metal Cookies said:


> (surskitty your dragons have cool names xD)


:3 Thanks.  ... damn you why do you have so many golds and silvers D:  Silvers are really pretty (but golds aren't).  Your names are fairly decent, too~~


never underestimate the power of hats


----------



## zuea




----------



## Coloursfall

surskitty said:


> :3 Thanks.  ... damn you why do you have so many golds and silvers D:  Silvers are really pretty (but golds aren't).  Your names are fairly decent, too~~


Lucky breeding + Trades. :3 only one gold and one silver are caveborns.

nomnomscroll

 ~  ~  ~


----------



## Bk_Enteimon

This is pretty much my sig and my many adoptables-- We Need You.

I gots me an *EGG*!
Click it.
Now.
Please?
   Please...? :blank:
*
I HAVE OTHER NEAT STUFF, TOO!






Click here to feed me a Star Fruit!
Get your own at Flyffables!





Click here to feed me a fruit!
Get your own at Dinomon!





Click here to feed me a Digicandy!
Get your own at Pokeplushies!





Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
Get your own at Pokeplushies! 

CLICK DEM PLEASE!*

*LASTLY...*


*Pets name:* Gustav
Adopt your own! 
*Pets name:* Nuaghtus
Adopt your own!
*DUNNO IF YOU OUGHT CLICK 'EM, BUT WHY NOT?*


----------



## Flora

Click here to level up my card!


----------



## Ice tiger

Click them before they die! or Gardian Blue will eat you!


----------



## Diz

My lord that is a long sig and post! I have no adoptables now, but I just want to say that I have clicked all dragons.


----------



## Evolutionary

Most important is My dear Windy eggy so at least click Windy.


----------



## Evolutionary

Dear dear Windi needs some love. If Windi grows into a hatchling then I promise I will click like crazy here.


Dear dear unnamed here needs just as much love to grow. 

What do you have to give up two seconds of your life?


----------



## zuea

new eggs:
other eggs:


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Click mine and I'll click yours. Deal.

I have clicked all the adoptable thingys on this page.

Does anyone know how many clicks, views or whatevers it takes to get an egg to hatch? If you can tell me how much for hatchling, adult etc...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Give my egg lots of love. I don't know if it'll make it. :(


----------



## surskitty

Jason-Kun said:


> Click here to level up my card!
> 
> Please level me up.


Why are you posting something that has gibberish in place of e-acute?

i fought the coelacanth and the fish won


----------



## Evolutionary

People can post their eggs/hatchlings/dragons etc here to get really quick clicks/views etc

I posted my egg at midnight or so and went to bed.

Next morning...

Overall Views: 414
Unique Views: 289
Clicks: 328

And I had only slolen the egg that time at Midnight.

Editings:


----------



## zuea




----------



## Evolutionary

I just got a hatchling...



My eggs have nearly hatched...


----------



## Diz




----------



## Evolutionary

My eggies have hatched! 

~Now more clicks for my beloved~


----------



## surskitty

:(

advocating linkclicking


----------



## Coloursfall

My scroll is... scrollrific!

 ~  ~  ~


----------



## zuea

help them get big!


----------



## Evolutionary

You know the deal...god I want an Autumn egg...


----------



## Ice tiger

Look a new shield! and hatchligs Click click!


----------



## Evolutionary

^ The two headed is sort of an...adult.

But my hatchlings...


----------



## nyuu




----------



## surskitty

i think i traded your spine for some sawdust.  sorry about that


----------



## see ya

Finally, Dragon Cave let me register an account. As such...


----------



## Ice tiger

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ The two headed is sort of an...adult.
> 
> But my hatchlings...


I posted that before they grew up.

ooh a sky wing clicky please!


----------



## Coloursfall

]: FMC still lacks an autumn.

But she has these.

 ~  ~  ~


----------



## Evolutionary

Well FMC don't be sad, EeveeSkitty also doesn't have an Autumn, but she has these...



Oh yay! They're all close to maturing! Thanks everyone who clicked :)


----------



## Coloursfall

ES, your dragons have such cute names. x3  And you have equal numbers of males and females!

*adds scroll to last post because she forgot*


----------



## Evolutionary

Thanks FMC :) I like the names too, they just come to me :D And yay for even number of boys and girls, I like to be organized but it won't stay that way for long :(


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Happy time. Mine grew up. :D


----------



## Evolutionary

I have new eggs...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Help me save this egg! =3 I clicked everyone's~


----------



## Ice tiger

Click please or Sarvantia will eat you! (my Dark evil weather dragon) Oh and I clicked yours! :3


----------



## Evolutionary

Moar clicks...I clicked you people's...if not you WILL die as my dragons Guardian Silvershield, Princess Lavenderheart, Blue Skywing and Wings of Purity will kill you.

[url=http://dragcave.net/viewdragon/SvZ2]





[/URL]


----------



## surskitty

so if I fed your dragons some quicklime, would you be mad?  theoretically, of course


----------



## nyuu




----------



## see ya

Hooray! They've hatched! Now, don't let them die!


----------



## Evolutionary

*gets Hypno* You must click ES's eggs, you must click ES's eggs...


----------



## Invader Palkia

WARNING: VALENTH OVERLOAD
            

All rigged 'cept Mr. Squiddy.

And my eggs:


----------



## zuea




----------



## Evolutionary

Clicks, more!


----------



## surskitty

damn whippersnappers stating the obvious


----------



## see ya

I never knew dragons could be so addictive.


----------



## Ice tiger

Click them or be eaten. I clicked yours


----------



## Bombsii

Click here to level up my card! Do these count?
Click here to level up my license!


----------



## Evolutionary

Clicks again and again and again...


----------



## Coloursfall

i think i should start naming dragons after ff weapons. yes.

 ~  ~  ~


----------



## Evolutionary

Yes, FF weapon dragons would be awesomesaucity~


----------



## see ya

Hooray! They grew up! Thanks, everybody!

Here's some new ones:

EDIT: Gotta take 'em down. Damn softshell...they'll be back after it's fixed.


----------



## nyuu

help help


----------



## see ya

NWT said:


> help help


If it gets too bad, post them here. You'll get a lot of clicks quickly. :D


----------



## Evolutionary

Why does everyone but me have autumns? WHY!

Clicky...








I will take a guess that I just post ninja someone or they post ninja me.

Edit: I was right! I was post ninjaed!


----------



## see ya

Alright, they should be good to go now. :D


----------



## Evolutionary

OMG, you must click! It took 2 failed tries and many hours just for this little guy/girl. I got it given to me but I spent ages looking for one. INVADER PALKIA YOU ROCK SO MUCH! You made me an awesome banner and have given me a autumn egg!


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~ 
clicky~


----------



## Evolutionary




----------



## Twilight Dragon

:D Clicked everybody else's btw.


----------



## Evolutionary

OMG, my autumn egg has over 2000 views and is just a eggie that isn't too close to hatching. AHH! Soft shell!


----------



## turbler

there was a mass of abandoned eggs last night... idk how, but I now have these~! I'm clickin everyone elses!


----------



## Evolutionary




----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

These dragons are very fun. =3 I got an autumn dragon~~ Fwee! They look so pretty.


----------



## turbler

ditched the old draggy's... they had parents I didn't own, but I stole a fresh White egg!


----------



## Evolutionary

^ But dragons...how sad :( 

RIP dead dragons



Looky dragons and three eggies. Time for clickies :D


----------



## Diz

Bumpage!


----------



## cheesecake

Yay for dragons!


----------



## see ya

My hatchlings are sick, but please click on this paper egg that appeared on my scroll even though it told me I had missed it. o_O


----------



## Bombsii

Please level up my license.

I leveled up your dragon/eggs!


----------



## see ya

DarkArmour said:


> Please level up my license.
> 
> I leveled up your dragon/eggs!


I clicked it, but you'll get more clicks if you put it in your post. Not everyone has sigs turned on.

*EDIT!*

Hatchlings aren't sick anymore!


----------



## Coloursfall

~   ~  ~  ~  ~ 

I can't stop breeding autumns x_x


----------



## see ya

Caveborn Winter, baby! *dances*


----------



## Coloursfall

yeah... well.. four.. autumn eggs! ]:

 ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~ 

..I want a winter ; ;


----------



## see ya

Hey, I'd kill a man for that Silver you have there...>_>


----------



## Coloursfall

I can give you the next female I get if you want :]


----------



## see ya

Sorry...If I hadn't been stupid and bred my white instead of my Autumn the other day, I would have totally got you a Winter... ._.


----------



## Coloursfall

hee, I can get my own winter.  *points at eggs* I can breed them :D  I can give you a silver female for free!


----------



## see ya

By golly, by gum, you mean that? 

Thanks. You are awesome. :3


----------



## Ice tiger

wee new eggs I wanted winter though ;-;


----------



## Diz




----------



## Evolutionary

Arggggggg...no winter!


----------



## Zuu

The Rules said:
			
		

> *Rule #7: Don't spam.* Any thread that has no real topic of discussion is also spam.


... um? Is "Click on mine and I'll click on yours" discussion? 

100% noise thread fails. :|

edit: and don't you think this kind of kills the fun of adoptables in the first place?


----------



## Evolutionary

This isn't spam. The thread was made to post dragons and it isn't really killing the fun because dragons die without clicks and it is hard to get clicks if you don't post them in places like this, each IP address can only donate 1 click.


----------



## Zuu

I guess you didn't read my post. Posting adoptables for people to click on _isn't discussion._

Besides, I would imagine the fun would lie in the challenge of people getting to click on them normally, rather than in a pointless thread like this.


----------



## Diz

Why are you mini modding?
AND
Actual mods like Surskitty don't seem to have a problem with this


----------



## Zuu

I'm not "mini modding". I'm _making a point_.


----------



## surskitty

that's because there's a bit of signal in this thread

it's just that there's about one signal post per three pages


what's really stupid is that people keep reposting every day or so and they didn't even change their stuff or have it get knocked off the page :|


----------



## Diz

What point?
Personalty, I seem to think that watching your adoptable's die all the time is less fun than posting them here so that they actually mature. Besides, you are spamming this thread more than EeveeSkitty was because she actually posted something relavent to the thread.


----------



## Zuu

Well, I suppose it's hard to make a point when people don't actually read posts. 

Do you really not understand what I'm saying or are you just being stubborn?


----------



## Diz

I understand that you like sucking the fun out of every thread on this forum
You seem to like watching your adoptable's die instead of seeking help from other members of this forum that you are sucking the fun out of
I under stand that _you _completely missed the point of the _thread_. 

What more should I understand?


----------



## Evolutionary

I don't really think this is the place to start an argument. Isn't this place just for posting dragons/hatchlings/eggs to mature/hatch and stuff? 

Well I suppose there isn't really anywhere else to argue...

No one complained before you came along.


----------



## surskitty

what's fun about reposting the same links over and over?

why not just ... post any given adoptable set once and not post again unless something changed


----------



## Evolutionary

Well sometimes when there is a new page you need to post because no one bothers to go on the previous page to click dragons. If I post more than once on the same page then I forgot a posted before.


----------



## Diz

Which is what most people do until other come in and make a huge stink over nothing


----------



## Zuu

... Or... rather... I came in to make a point about the quality of threads and how pointless threads like these can actually survive. 

I wasn't trying to "suck the fun" out of anything, thank you very much. Listen to surskitty - we're saying what the heck is the point of reposting links? Your argument makes no sense - people being too lazy to go check previous threads? If people hadn't reposted in the first place, this thing would only be about two pages long (depending on what you have the post-to-thread ratio set to).


----------



## Diz

And yet it does. 

You know, it is possible for people to get _new_ adoptables. Therefore, there is a need to post again. And when you post the new adoptable, why wouldn't you post the old ones also?


----------



## Zuu

Alternatively:



			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> *Rule #6: Use the Edit button.* If you forgot to add something to a post you made, don't post again to add it - just press the Edit button on your previous post and add to it there. You should also not double post just to bump your thread if nobody has replied to it for a few days - odds are that means nobody is really interested.


reading the rules is cool


----------



## surskitty

I don't have a problem with people continuously posting new adoptables.  It's just dumb when someone realizes that gee they haven't posted in a day TIME TO REPOST THE SAME OLD ONES.


----------



## Diz

Dezzuu said:


> Alternatively:
> 
> 
> 
> reading the rules is cool


being a mini-mod isn't



surskitty said:


> I don't have a problem with people continuously posting new adoptables.  It's just dumb when someone realizes that gee they haven't posted in a day TIME TO REPOST THE SAME OLD ONES.


If the page has changed for them I understand, but you are right, the same adoptables every single day is a bit crazy fortunately, _no one _does that.


----------



## Zuu

Avoiding arguments FTW?


----------



## Evolutionary

Dezzuu said:


> Avoiding arguments FTW?


Yet you started this.


----------



## see ya

On topic, new egg. 



The others are fogged at the moment. I'll post them later.


----------



## cheesecake

I can't believe there's an argument over frickin' adoptables.

Egg overload:


----------



## Bombsii

Please


----------



## Bombsii

Please level up my license, I can't really get it in the post.


----------



## Dragon

It's not just for Drag Cave~

DragA too.


----------



## Evolutionary

And Pokeplushies[old!], Valenths[or however they're spelt] and other adoptables. Dragcave dragons are just popular.


----------



## cheesecake

Woot a winter!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Got a green. Not hard or anything but I want an Alt.


----------



## Diz

I has Chiken Eggar!!!


----------



## Evolutionary

New eggs and hatchlings!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

This is my friend's dragon that I haven't posted because I wasn't home. Please help save it! =3


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~  ~  ~   ~  

:D clicks?


----------



## see ya

A few new eggiwegs. :3


----------



## Ice tiger

Holy crap a winter   Click them before they die! Please.


----------



## see ya

Hahaha...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

More dragons~ The black one is frozen, but it still needs to grow wings, so...


----------



## cheesecake

~~~~~~

Huge batch of dragons :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

bum-de dump.


----------



## spaekle

Woah he turned into a little penguin dude when I wasn't looking! 

Better start feeding him again! :(


----------



## zuea

got new eggs. Click?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Please click, they have tons of views and hardly any clicks. ):


----------



## Evolutionary

^ That's the point.

Looky more eggies and hatchies.


----------



## Ice tiger

Click the winter! Please


----------



## Evolutionary

EMERGENCY! 

Hatchling going to die in 0.04 days!

  

Red one dies in 0.56 days.


----------



## Diz

Dragons-I is having dem


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

New eggs.

First guardian and Winter! DON'T LET THEM DIE!


----------



## Evolutionary

^ I hovered over you eggs and I'm like OMG, 6 letter code then I saw the Tinypic start :(



Now for egg hunting...


----------



## Ice tiger

Hurry! Click them! Please! D: 1.81 days left for winter and no cracks yet!


----------



## Flora

Wahoo! Winter!!


----------



## Evolutionary

Looky new members of the click club~


----------



## Dragon

I need visits for my DragA ;_;


Look, she's sleeping so peacefully! Give her some looove~


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Make sure my hatchlings don't die.


----------



## Flora




----------



## Bombsii

Please level up my brand new P.K eggs in my sig. I can't really put them in the post but I just want to find out what they are.


----------



## Ice tiger

Please don't let these die like the last batch did! D: it's very depressing.


----------



## zuea

don't let them die!


----------



## see ya

New eggs. Probably gonna freeze them, unless the Split turns out to be female...


----------



## Dragon

Winter egg get 


And another request for DragA clicks. It's not that hard, just visit it like a Drag Cave egg... Click in my sig.


----------



## Ice tiger

Wee I love dragons! :3 don't let them die!


----------



## OrangeAipom




----------



## Flora

Oh, and this little guy/girl/whatever:


----------



## OrangeAipom

Oh, they gain genders once they hatch.


----------



## Flora

Ah. ^^;


----------



## zuea

don't let them die!
her too!
Feed Me!Adopted from Valenth
new dragons eggs


----------



## Ice tiger

adulta~ yaay hatched they are!
Click the kids!


----------



## Evolutionary

There is no way I am letting my Gold die.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

These are about to die.


----------



## Diz

Clicky Clicky!! Clack Clack!! Hatchy Hatchy!! Crack Crack!!

I could write a silly little song...


----------



## zuea

i am posting as no one has been posting
don't let these die


----------



## cheesecake

Clicked everyone else's...


----------



## Ice tiger

Clicky clicky! :D


----------



## Coloursfall

dododo

 ~  ~  ~


----------



## Dragon

I know you all hate DragAs, but just a few clicks? :o I clickie everyones =) And the egg is 97% =D


----------



## Evolutionary

Clicky?


----------



## Ice tiger

HOLY CRAP! ALT BLACK!!!! :D


----------



## Diz




----------



## Flora




----------



## Ice tiger

Paper! :D Click them so they grow up! Please :D?


----------



## ignore_this_acct

][/

I got a red one!


----------



## Ice tiger

The last two I saved from abandoned ^-^ And I will freeze them once they get genders (I want to have frozen hatchies :3 I froze my weather hatchie)


----------



## cheesecake

Yay~


----------



## Ice tiger

SILVER!!!


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

please level up my egg. I wanna see who Smithy is.


----------



## zach

dragons?


----------



## zuea

don't let die.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

​Depertly need clickies


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Please awaken Smithy so we learn which pokemon he is!


----------



## Mewtwo

I would post my dragons, but for some reason, my account needs to be re-verified. And I can't log out for some reason. So... the rest!

~my Chicken Smoothie dogs~

~my Pokeplushies~

More coming after I dig them up XD which means I'll either repost or edit.


----------



## Ice tiger

clicks?

EDIT: GOLD GOLD GOLD GOLD GOLD HOLY CRAP I GOT GOLD!!!


----------



## see ya

Best. Cave grab. Ever. Now if only my two Stones would bestow upon me a Geode...


----------



## Kyku

Please click the little guys in my sig.


----------



## Rotomize

please level up my eggs!



My scroll.

I really don't want them dying, seeing as they're my first four.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

​Click or die


----------



## Charizard Morph

Hmmmmm. 
I got some eggs. 
The white one only has about three days to live. 
Thank you for clicking if you did.


----------



## Alakazam

Please click on the special eggs in my signature.


----------



## Coloursfall

~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~ 



clicky click


----------



## Peegeray

they're all common pokemon but w/e i have an electrike egg >:0


----------



## Sylph

I can has clicks?


----------



## cheesecake

Clicketh
~~~

~


----------



## Alakazam

Got a few new eggies. Please clickies thems. D:


----------



## Taliax

Pleas level these up, I can't get another dragon egg until these ones mature~

Also click the eggs please~

Oh, and don't forgt my Dragon Adopters dragon:


----------



## spaekle

lol, bandwagon.


----------



## Ice tiger

Bleep ^^ Valentines dragons!:D
 She will be a teen soon, click?


----------



## Rotomize

new eggs yay!


----------



## Peegeray

i have some new eggs that need clicking


----------



## see ya

Now with more Valumtimes! :3


----------



## Alakazam

I have more eggies!


----------



## Pikachu

I have eggs. See sig.


----------



## Retsu

My eggs. D: They need your clicks.

Going through and clicking everyone else's now~


----------



## Zuu

... yup. my sig I guess

*clicks everyone's eggs like a whore*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Please click on these~ The first one is my friend's.


----------



## Diz




----------



## zuea

don't let die.


----------



## Retsu

Most of my Pokémon evolved and could really use some berries. :3


----------



## cheesecake

~Dragons and Pokemon eggs~


----------



## Zuu

my eggs ... still have not hatched

you guys are being lazy obviously


----------



## Peegeray

got a whole new set of eggs, including sneasel which is pretty cool


----------



## Retsu

New day :3 My Pokemon would appreciate your clicks. :D


----------



## Sylph

Yay for clicks~


----------



## Rotomize

Click the orange one especially, it's the only one of my first 4 that hasn't hatched yet.


----------



## Alakazam

New eggs.


----------



## Mewtwo

Here are eggs soon to be in siggy =D



CLICKY CLICKY I need them to hatch so I can get moar eggs =D


----------



## ignore_this_acct

​
3rd set of eggs,2 other sets are dead,please for the sake of the drags CLICK THEM


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Can I has some clikz plz?


----------



## Alakazam

Please help my eggys out.


----------



## Retsu

Just got two new eggs :)


----------



## Evolutionary

Emergency dragon!

Help straight away.


----------



## H20firefly

please warm my eggs, they're cold D:


----------



## Alakazam

Please warm my eggies!


----------



## see ya

I tell ya, I am just on a roll with these cave grabs...:D


----------



## Coloursfall

~   ~  ~  ~  ~  ~ 

:3 Vegg hatched but is fogged - give him/her a view for now.


----------



## Charizard Morph

Looksis! My Dragums hathed! *Huggs*

*Clickidy click click clicks.*


----------



## see ya

More crazy Cave luck. Two Green Dinos and two Chickens? And then my Stones breed a Geode? This is the _best week ever._

Oh, look! A bandwagon! *jump*


----------



## Peegeray

woo gpx+ is back online


----------



## Kai Lucifer

These two eggs haven't recieved as much love as the others. Click please?


----------



## spaekle

doo-doo-doo.


----------



## Taliax

<Click them because dead dragons are not happy dragons.


----------



## Coloursfall

time for my SIX MILLION ADOPTABLES in need of clicks

 ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~  ~ 
 ~  ~  ~  ~  ~ 

*adoptable whore* :D;


----------



## Peegeray

click plox


----------



## ignore_this_acct

​
CLICK PLZ.  All eggs that I have gotten so far have all died.  For the sake of the dragons, Click them


----------



## Rotomize




----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Someone please level up my little Ryu. I want to see what pokemon he'll become.


----------



## see ya

Whee! Another Dino!


----------



## Charizard Morph

i got more eggs. 
Thanks fo clicking if you did. 
*Clicks agian*


----------



## Rotomize

Please help them. They only have 3 days left and I don't want them to die.


----------



## Taliax

<---Clicketh please~


----------



## Ice tiger

Clicky? :D?


----------



## Rotomize

Click please, especially the black hatchling. It only has 3 days left.


----------



## silverfur

the eggs on the scroll need hatching!! please! the white ones special!!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Gah, why is Dragon Cave being so slow? =( Please help these eggs hatch~


----------



## zuea

dragon?


----------



## cheesecake

Clickies, please?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Ooh, water dragon. =D


----------



## Diz




----------



## Taliax

<As always, clicks are appreciated~


----------



## Charizard Morph

Little hatchlings and an egg hooray!
Click them so the will live to see another day!
(I seem to be in a poetic mood today)


----------



## Invader Palkia

Gave all on this page clicks ^^


----------



## Rotomize

New Eggs~ This time, I wasn't gonna wait until they were like 2 days from dying to post them here.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Please level up my little ryu. Lets find out what pokemon he'll be!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Please help my dragons! =D


----------



## Rai-CH

Can you please click on my little dragon eggs? I don't want them to die D:


----------



## Diz




----------



## Flora




----------



## Munchkin




----------



## Diz




----------



## Flora

Oh, MH, your Blizz eggie can evolve now.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Clicked all on page :D


----------



## Coloursfall

I have a lot of adoptables.  Clicky~?


----------



## Flora




----------



## zuea




----------



## Sylph

Save this Hatchling. It only has four hours left and the E Room isn't accepting it!


----------



## zuea

help my dragon? and other things?
this too!


----------



## Rotomize

Pleeeeease help them! They only have a couple of days left


----------



## Flora




----------



## Diz




----------



## Wymsy

GPX+ is back up, for those who didn't notice.


----------



## Flora

Nifty, wanted to take a look at that.


----------



## Coloursfall

...I have too many of these xD;


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Help my babies please.


----------



## Flora




----------



## Kai Lucifer

I shall warm all of anyone's eggs if they warm mine 4 times or more.


----------



## Aisling

Help my GPX+ babies? c:


----------



## zuea




----------



## Flora




----------



## allitersonance




----------



## Kai Lucifer

I seem to be posting here frequently.


----------



## Alakazam

Show my lil' Pokes some love please? :3


----------



## Coloursfall

*clicks everyone else*


----------



## Ice tiger

Now I'm off to click everyone else's eggies ^^
EDIT:


----------



## Alakazam

Clickies please?


----------



## Diz




----------



## Sylph

...been meaning to post these...


----------



## Aisling

Got some new eggums if you'd like to click 'em.
I've also got some of these that I forgot about. x:


----------



## Diz

@moon-panter: That is a lot of lazuli eggs!

I already posed my adoptables two posts ^ that way.

I also want to remind people to put adoptables in posts, since many don't have signatures turned on, they can't see them.


----------



## Alakazam

Click on my eggs please? (To get to them, click on Flareon in my sig)


----------



## Thorne

I decided to get some eggs too, because it seems as big on this forums as the Pingas meme on Youtube. 

So would you warm the eggs in my signature please?


----------



## Alakazam

Alakazam said:


> Click on my eggs please? (To get to them, click on Flareon in my sig)


There was an error with my sig. ^^'' But I fixed it now, so please click on my Pokes!


----------



## Kai Lucifer




----------



## Alakazam

http://gpxplus.net/user/Ulquiorra+Schiffer

Show 'em some love? <3


----------



## Rotomize

Please interact with them. They're lonely.


----------



## zuea




----------



## Kai Lucifer




----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Please feed these guys! =D They're all rigged, so only one click is required~

Edit: Ah, trends...


----------



## zuea

so many 0_0 click them all one time a day, thanks.



edit: more 0_0


----------



## Diz




----------



## Rotomize

Please help them. I really don't want any dying.


----------



## Ice tiger

Doot 1 more click for the lil' yellow egg...


----------



## Flora




----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Rai-CH

<3 ?


----------



## Kai Lucifer




----------



## Rotomize




----------



## Invader Palkia

All the Skids are rigged, so they only need one click.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Fwee, spring dragon. =3


----------



## Flora




----------



## Rotomize

I have a lot of adoptables


----------



## Kai Lucifer




----------



## Rotomize

Pleeeeeease level these up! Pretty please! I don't want the to die.


----------



## Alakazam




----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

=( My dragon died...


----------



## Rotomize

I have soooooo many damn adoptables.


----------



## Dragon

*cough*


----------



## Sylph




----------



## Kai Lucifer




----------



## zuea

EDITED:


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Please try and help these dragons, I don't want them to die. =) I'll click the rest of the dragons on this page.


----------



## Rotomize

<---Pleeeeeease click this! It only has 2 days left and it's not even cracked yet.


----------



## Munchkin

2 hours left ;~;


----------



## Rotomize




----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Blahh! Click 'em!


----------



## Gakidou

*points to siggie* =3


----------



## Espeonrules

Please click the ones in my sig!!


----------



## Gakidou

I seriously need some views on my eggs! Thet'll die in four hours!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

Mine are going to die in 16 hours... Help them people, they don't even have wings!


----------



## Rotomize




----------



## Zoltea

*pokes the eggs*


----------



## Aethelstan

These could use some help, they're also in my sig, I'm just thorough.


----------



## Diz




----------



## Zoltea

I have new ones !!!!


----------



## zuea

ipost:


----------



## Taliax

^Wow. O.o

Anyway:


----------



## ignore_this_acct

Eggs have a will to live too.​


----------



## fnph

My babies want to grow.


----------



## YetiPenguin

I didn't bite of more than I could chew, did I...? (JK)


----------



## Aisling

My Squiby thing.


----------



## Kai Lucifer




----------



## Zoltea

My Eevee eggs if you'll please.


----------



## rayz321

i clicked your now you click mine


----------



## TwilightRealm

Can you level up these dudes


----------



## Invader Palkia

My valenths/squibys. I clicked all on the page ^^


----------



## Flarginsnarf

Please! Molest all!




Thanks!


----------



## Pikachu

Sup, guys. Need these leveled up, especially the Entei (in the center).


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Please feed my Pokémon~ =D


----------



## hopeandjoy

Yeah.


----------



## Kai Lucifer




----------



## Rai-CH

Clicks please? :3


----------



## Diz

Revive/Bump


----------



## zuea

soleria unicreatures alearith


----------



## Dragon

Dragon has obtained Digimon~


----------



## Solyeuse

This is not a clicky poll. I repeat, this is not a clicky poll. Well, it IS a clicky thread. I'd think more people have clicked in this thread than any other. Myself included.

 This is where there was one once, but it has soft shell now so I've fogged it.


----------



## Aisling

mnnnf



I mean, please? Meh. I'm too lazy to do mass clickings on GPX+ like I used to, only half of the people ever clicked back at all anyway.


----------



## zuea

same as sig here for those with sig off.



digi-adopt soleria unicreatures alearith magistream​


----------



## see ya

I'm back to doing this again as I see they've introduced a bunch of new dragons.


----------



## turbler

Dragon Eggs!~


----------



## Alakazam

Help 'em out?


----------



## Coloursfall

Squibies!


----------



## Starly

Mine need clicks!


----------



## Lili

*points to Dreet and Kuriazz* They need love.


----------



## see ya

I haz a cheese dragon. :3


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Hmm, there's tons of new Dragon Cave dragons... I may have to get back into that.


----------



## Starly

Just to get them out of my sig

	
	
		
		
	


	
























6Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
5Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
4Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
3Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
2Click here to feed me a Rare Candy
1Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!​ 
​


----------



## Rotomize

...Yep.


----------



## Mai

Level them up please?





Click here to feed me a !





Click here to feed me a !





Click here to feed me a !





Click here to feed me a !





Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Pokeplushies!


----------



## zuea

digi-adopt soleria unicreatures alearith magistream squiby dragoncave


----------



## Whereismywonderland

Help, please~!


----------



## Shiny Cofagrigus

click the link plz my eggs are awaiting

http://dragcave.net/user/Pokedreamer


----------



## Munchkin

I'm really scared for my babies - only about four hours left, and they don't even have their wings! ;~;


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Help these guys live~~


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Glitter kitty needs fed


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

They're right there at the top of my signature. Please click them, I've never gotten one past baby stage.

Also, if you like, though I'm not desperate for these, here's my GPX+ Profile.


----------



## ArceusPalkia916

Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Pokeplushies!





Click here to feed me a !
Get your own at Dinomon!My pokeplushies


----------

